# TouchOSC not sending MIDI



## blizzard (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey All,

I recently upgraded to PT11 from PT9 and was successfully using TouchOSC to send MIDI data to Pro Tools. Now that I have upgraded I am unable to get Pro Tools to recognize anything from TouchOSC. I have setup everything as mentioned here:

http://hexler.net/docs/touchosc-getting-started-osc


Pure Data is receiving messages from TouchOSC on my iPad, and vice versa. I am running TouchOSC Bridge as recommended here:

http://hexler.net/docs/touchosc-conf...ections-bridge


As fas as I remember, in Pro Tools 9 all I had to do was go to Setup>MIDI>Input Devices and enable "TouchOSC Bridge". Is there something else that I am missing?

Thanks for your help.
Andrew


----------



## blizzard (Jan 13, 2015)

I was doing some more testing to try and get this working. I was mistaken about being able to send MIDI data from the TouchOSC app to Pure Data. It is sending OSC data but not MIDI data. I checked the layout I am using and confirmed that the controller is enabled to send MIDI. 

So I am not able to send MIDI data from TouchOSC to the TouchOSC MIDIBridge. There are no settings to tweak within the MIDIBridge so I am at a lost when it comes to troubleshooting. 

(I have registered on the Hexler Forum to try and get support there but have not yet received an activation)

Anyone have an idea where to begin troubleshooting?

Cheers,
A


----------



## wcreed51 (Jan 13, 2015)

I find the TouchOSC installation procedure rather incomprehensible, and have yet to get it to work.

Why don't they just give a setup program to install and test everything?


----------



## blizzard (Jan 13, 2015)

Agree that it can be frustrating to get everything up and running. I was lucky with my last setup where it just worked from the beginning. I have no way of testing anything right now...no way of following the data path from the app to my DAW.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 13, 2015)

blizzard @ Sat Jan 10 said:


> As fas as I remember, in Pro Tools 9 all I had to do was go to Setup>MIDI>Input Devices and enable "TouchOSC Bridge". Is there something else that I am missing?



If you haven't already, check the IP address is correct for the MIDI Bridge on your TouchOSC device.


----------



## blizzard (Jan 13, 2015)

Everything is connected to the proper IP address. It is sending OSC from the app to Pure Data, but it isn't sending any MIDI.


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Jan 15, 2015)

If you're on a Mac, you need to hook up your iPad under Audio MIDI Setup/Network. If your iPad is setup correctly(make sure Touch Osc is launched and connections is enabled - click the first blue link under connections to enable), you'll see it in the network directory to connect to. Once it's connected it will show up as an available midi device in whatever DAW you're running. 

I got tired having to reconnect all the time when I close my iPad. I now use one of these: http://iconnectivity.com/iConnectMIDI2plus It is literally just plug in and it works ala an old school usb midi interface. It also charges the iPad simultaneously, which is a feature sadly lacking in most ios midi interfaces. Latency is also tighter vs. using a wi-fi connection. 

Colin


----------

